# Finnex Planted+ Risers?



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

So you're looking to rest it on something that rests on the rim, and not to suspend?


----------



## badrooster (Aug 1, 2014)

DGarone said:


> So you're looking to rest it on something that rests on the rim, and not to suspend?


Precisely, I would prefer to not have to set up a suspended light and would rather have it sit up off of the rim.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

There's a member here, username of Fuze, he made some specifically for the Finnex fixtures. But I'm not sure if he's making them for people anymore. It won't hurt to ask though.

Here's his thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=639538&highlight=


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

badrooster said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aloha rooster, I had the same issue w/ my 60F. I made risers w/ clear acrylic. Easy to do, you just need to know your tank glass thickness & the desired elevation of your Finnex. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badrooster (Aug 1, 2014)

BeastMaster said:


> Aloha rooster, I had the same issue w/ my 60F. I made risers w/ clear acrylic. Easy to do, you just need to know your tank glass thickness & the desired elevation of your Finnex. :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I'm looking for! Whereabouts did you get the materials for all of it? I can figure out the thickness of the glass and desired measurements but don't know where to find acrylic and adhesive (Lowe's/Home Depot I assume?). My other question is could they potentially cut it to length for me at the store?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Got the acrylic and solvent at a local plastics supply. Not sure if Lowes or Home Depot has or can cut. Try yelping plastics. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

